# smoking cordless battery??



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Was the battery of legal age to smoke?:huh:



Ok it sucked,,,sue me


----------



## 794613 (Dec 20, 2007)

What model battery and drill? I just bought a Ryobi set and am very curious.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

one+ battery, older 18v drill

DM


----------



## 794613 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I've got the same battery and drill set. I just picked it up yesterday. If you don't mind, keep this thread updated as to what comes of this. I'm not expecting a professional grade tool with Ryobi, but I'd at least like something that isn't going to be a fire hazard. 

Thanks DM,
- James


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, really.... i just bought that battery a month or two ago too (can't find reciept, of course). it didn't catch fire though, just smoked a couple minutes and leaked chemical soup....

DM


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> i just bought that battery a month or two ago too (can't find reciept, of course). it didn't catch fire though, just smoked a couple minutes and leaked chemical soup...


Ryobi has a two year warranty so hopefully they can determine from the serial number on the battery the exact manufacture date and provide you a replacement. Mine is over three years old and the batteries are weaker but the drill is still performing well as a backup drill. I will probably invest in some Lithium batteries one day since I prefer the blue tools over the lime green ones. Let us know how your experience with Ryobi CS goes......


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like a defective battery. I took a battery pack apart last year to see what made it tick. It was nothing more than a pack of "C" cell rechargeable batteries. Can't remember how many but it was an old 9.6 volt DeWalt that wouldn't hold a charge any more. Pretty interesting and simple.

With that only experience to go by, it sounds like one of the batteries in your pack was defective and caused the leak, or something like that.

Good luck.
Mike


----------

